# [ 2012 ] Fishing Hawaiian Style



## Kauai Kid (May 19, 2012)

Has anyone had experience with this company based in Kapaa town?

Mahalo,

Sterling, 20 days and counting


----------



## KauaiMark (May 19, 2012)

*No, but...*



Kauai Kid said:


> Has anyone had experience with this company based in Kapaa town?



We went fishing with "Breakaway Fishing" tours that goes out of Nawiliwili Harbor, Kauai. Unlike some other boats, if you fave facilities to cook/BBQ, Captain Shawn will let you keep some of the catch. 

We had BBQ Ahi and Mai Mai a couple nights for our party of four. 

We caught one 172lb Yellow Fin Tuna on our trip


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info.

Good reviews on their website.

We will be in Princeville so it would be much closer to go to Kaapa Town. 

I'd go for the four hour shared trip at $130/person if I decide to try them.  If I do I'll certainly post a review for my fellow Hawaii Tuggers.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 21, 2012)

Got a rapid response from them.  Rate is $130 for four hours

Check in is 6am in Kaapa town.   

Awfully early for us especially since we will be in Princeville.

First open dates are June 20 and Jun 21

Sterling


----------



## slip (May 21, 2012)

Sterling

Let me know how that goes if you book it. I have some Friends that want to
try fishing while they are there in February.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Sterling
> 
> Let me know how that goes if you book it. I have some Friends that want to
> try fishing while they are there in February.



Doubt I'll book it. I don't want to go on vacation to get up at 5am and from the size of the fish I doubt my right shoulder could handle it after rotator cuff surgery. 

Check the web and you tube for some exciting pictures.  Also Feb may be pretty rough seas.  We saw 30 foot seas at Hanalei once--the forecast was for 50 footers!   No thanks.  

Sterling


----------



## slip (May 21, 2012)

I agree. I'm sure they wouldn't go out if it was too rough. In February this may 
not be an option for them. I did let them know that but they are going to look
into it.

You can always take a lanai nap when you get back. 
My wife had that same surgery and I think your better off staying away from
this outing. No sense making the whole vacation miserable.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 21, 2012)

slip said:


> I agree. I'm sure they wouldn't go out if it was too rough. In February this may
> not be an option for them. I did let them know that but they are going to look
> into it.
> 
> ...



My surgeon says he has done rotator cuff surgery on over a dozen people who packed their carry-on real heavy, managed to get it in the overhead, and then just let it drop from the overhead and then then grabbed it with one arm and let it "slam into their shoulder" rather than use two arms to gently get it down.

I had amazingly good results this spring from a Hawaiian woman using acpuncture in Koloa.   

Sterling


----------



## slip (May 21, 2012)

DW is still struggling with hers. Sounds like she may try that acupuncture
In Koloa. At least it's not getting worse like before she had the surgery.
I'll probably have problems now since I'm the one who puts away the carry
On's.


----------



## nygiants11991 (May 22, 2012)

This may be a great gift for my DH and my DD's boyfriend.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 22, 2012)

If the winter weather is too rough consider trying Peacock Bass fishing in the pond just uphill from Koloa town.

Pound for pound they are the fightingest fish ever.  I believe it is catch and release.

A few years ago I fished that pond and one Peacock pulled the line out against the drag five times and then turned around charged the boat and jumped over the bow and broke the line.  That is my kind of fishing. 

Sterling


----------



## slip (May 23, 2012)

Did you bring your own fishing gear or did you rent it someplace? I would try this
myself. It sounds great.


----------



## KauaiMark (May 23, 2012)

*Fish photos...*



Kauai Kid said:


> ...size of the fish I doubt my right shoulder could handle it after rotator cuff surgery.
> 
> Check the web and you tube for some exciting pictures.  Also Feb may be pretty rough seas.  We saw 30 foot seas at Hanalei once--the forecast was for 50 footers!   No thanks.
> 
> Sterling



I had about 15mins on this one but had to give up when my left arm started cramping up...






My Buddy, Greg and his catch of the day...


----------



## nygiants11991 (May 25, 2012)

I assumed the poles were included in the price.  Can anyone confirm, if you have to rent poles too?


----------



## KauaiMark (May 25, 2012)

*All inclusive...*

everything is included except for beer...


----------



## slip (May 25, 2012)

14 days Sterling!!!
What's the first thing your going to do when you get there?


----------



## nygiants11991 (Oct 27, 2012)

I found a website for "Fishing Hawaiian Style" but not "Breakaway Fishing" do you know if they have a website?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 27, 2012)

KauaiMark said:


> I had about 15mins on this one but had to give up when my left arm started cramping up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is that beautiful fish??


Mahalo,  Sterling


----------



## Kildahl (Oct 28, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> Has anyone had experience with this company based in Kapaa town?
> 
> Mahalo,
> 
> Sterling, 20 days and counting



Yes. I recommend them highly! Kildahl

8 months and counting!


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 17, 2013)

Spend this morning on a charter with Captain Terry, aka Hawaiian Style Fishing. Again this trip, we had an exciting and memorable experience. Looking forward to our return.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm definitely going to try it this Oct--bum shoulder or not.

Sterling


----------



## easyrider (Jul 17, 2013)

Now I want to go fishing.  The rates seem really good, imo.


Bill


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 17, 2013)

Kildahl said:


> Spend this morning on a charter with Captain Terry, aka Hawaiian Style Fishing. Again this trip, we had an exciting and memorable experience. Looking forward to our return.



Sounds like a great time.
What time do they leave the dock?


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 17, 2013)

We left the dock at 5:30 a.m.  At that hour, there is little traffic into Kaapa.


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 17, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> I'm definitely going to try it this Oct--bum shoulder or not.
> 
> Sterling



I feel your pain, Sterling. My tear was minor and did not merit surgery. I reeled about 15 fish without any issues today.( Tuna on the grill probably has some medicinal effect) I kept my elbow close to my chest and used the pole holder devise on the seat.


----------



## kwindham (Jul 17, 2013)

*C lure fishing charters*

We booked with c lure for a four hour charter, had so much fun we booked another while we were on the island and did another longer charter.  Had some great catches, and tons of fun!  Ill have to dig out a pic to post.


----------



## kwindham (Jul 17, 2013)

kwindham said:


> We booked with c lure for a four hour charter, had so much fun we booked another while we were on the island and did another longer charter.  Had some great catches, and tons of fun!  Ill have to dig out a pic to post.





One of my fish


----------



## valbo97 (Jul 18, 2013)

I have been out 5 times with Terry and he is fantastic. Unfortunately tried to book for end of July and he was booked solid- tried three weeks in advance for the week I wanted and couldn't get on. He has a website online- Hawaiian style fishing is his company- on the second page of photos there is one of my son and his 67 lb tuna. the pictures are representative of 4 of my 5 trips.


----------

